# CROYDON/SE - Short term foster needed for a homeless cat HELP



## Pesty (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi,

Over the past 3 weeks I have been feeding a stray cat in my area (CROYDON). To begin with she was very timid and wouldnt let me touch her, after lots of persistence, time and food she now lets me stroke her, runs up to me for a stroke and has the potential to be a lovely pet one day.

I have called various cat charitys but all are saying that at the moment they dont have room to take her in due to the amount of kittens found this season. But WILL take her before the weather turns cold.

Would anyone want to be short term foster parents to this lovely animal? She needs a home where someone would be able to spend time with her to allow her to trust humans again. She also walks like she has once been in a car accident.

I already have 2 cats and after attempts to integrate them it has become apparent that it isnt going to work out (one of MY cats has the attitude problem NOT the stray!).

I would be willing to pay for food and help out in any way I can. I am also hoping that soon I will be able to get her into a cat basket to take to the vets to be checked over.

Please email me if you would be interested in helping out. I promise that this is a SHORT TERM solution.

Thanks

Michelle 
[email protected]
07788 160 773


----------

